# After ride care of the older trail horse



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a 22 year old arab that my husband takes on long trail rides and we treat her just like the other horses. She is shod, so her feet never need extra care. I wash the sweat off of her after a ride same as for the younger horses.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Only difference I've seen with older horses is they need more recovery time but hey, we have that problem too. For a week long ride just remember to not let them burn themselves out on the front end so they are there for you on the back end. This means keeping them at a steady pace and not galloping off down the trail because it's fun.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

The best thing you can do for that horse. Is ride it between now and then, Put some regular rides on it to help get it in shape.

I've got a 95 model horse, That would make him 17 years old. I wouldn't hesitate to take him on a 25 mile ride. He may be dogging it a little if I pushed him to a 50 miler.

Watch for soreness in his loins and filling in his legs after your first couple of days. He may need a day off mid week to recover.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I would need a day off in mid week to recover..........


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

there should be directions on the absorbine that say how much to add to a bucket of water to use a sa body wash. It is not a lot. I would be sure to brush him off really good, rinse with cool water if available make sure he is drinking enough and make sure he finishes any supplements. If he is in good condition he should be fine. i used to ride my gelding ( 25 + yrs ) on mtn rides and I just really brushed him good let him roll after rides. of course he got his goodies.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A good grooming with the curry massages his muscles when you put some english in to it. It will be a work out for your too. A vigorous brushing with a soft brush will bring the blood up to the skin. Rub his legs down with Absorbine. If you dilute is about 3 to 1 water it will not evaporate as quickly. Use the heels of your hands and press into the leg from top to bottom. Your hands will begin to feel warm. Be sure not to wrap his legs afterward.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks everyone for your replies. Saddlebag, Stevenson that information is very helpful to me.


----------

